# No programs wont restore



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all i have a problem that is driving me insane my hard drive recently died so i bought a new western Digital 2tb.

I couldn't afford to buy windows for £90+ so i got a copy from eBay on a USB stick with serialfor £19 it installed fine everything worked until my i had to restart my PC. 

PC booted and the screen was black so i read a few things online and relised i could log on blind screen so i did and the desktop showed but icons had gone and no programs would open correctly. 

Last night i left it on just was angry at it and after it went to screen saver all icons had came back and programs would open. The issue continues each day now and am sick of it.

Has anyone got any ideas what could be wrong. Thanks in advance


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What OS was on the computer before the hard drive failed
please provide link to ebay for where you purchased

At that price, despite what may be said in the ebay advert, it cannot be a genuine - licensed for YOUR use - Windows 10 licence key.
It may well have activated but it is unlikely that it will stay activated

IMHO you must know that the price is too good to be true

That said - if 10 was the OS on the computer before the drive failed, then even if it was an upgrade on the free offer you DO NOT need a key to reinstall 10 on the new drive, as the computer hardware is registered with Microsoft activation servers and you can clean install 10 on the new drive using the free Microsoft install media

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

Was it on this computer
from one of your previous topics
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16326 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1907176 MB, Free - 957166 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., MAXIMUS VII HERO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

i had windows 10 on before. here is the link to the ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131956180697?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I very much doubt it is genuine for that price
It is professional edition
Your computer had Home Edition
I recommend you install from the Microsoft download I sent the original Home edition which is on the download the Windows 10 - home not being detailed


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

i have downloaded and updated from the link you gave me it came on first time around but so did the other windows install bit reluctent to restart incase i encounter the issue again 
when i restart my pc i will update you but to bo honest it just feels better so fingers crossed. 

thanks for your time also and the link


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Will wait to hear from you


> install bit reluctent to restart incase i encounter the issue again


when you do restart


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

So i thought all was well untill i restart my PC same again log in blind no icons and programs wont open i did reinstall windows from the link you gave too. what i have to do now to get it working
correclty is (Log in blind when it loads i have to press Sleep leave for one min then press a any key when it unsleeps the login page is there clear as day and everything is fine when i log in.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this
Go to Control panel...Power Options, select Choose What the Power Buttons Do on the left.

Then select Change Settings That are Currently Unavailable near the top of screen...

Lower down on the window, uncheck Fast Startup.

Reboot and test

Is the computer the one I copied the details for in my post 2 from a previous topic of yours please


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

I just did everything you said didnt work i had to blind log agian then sleep yes that is the my computer that you listed


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the computer a desktop tower and if so on the I/O plate that is where the mouse keyboard LAN etc connect is there a graphics port
lower down the rear of the tower you have another graphics connector
for your GTX770 and that is where you are connected to

Is that correct please
There is sometimes a problem where windows 10 tries to connect to a non existent graphics when it boots
This MAY be your problem

When you get in this time go device manager and selecting display adapters update your GTX770 driver

If it NOT an actual ASUS computer but a generic build with the Asus Maximus Hero11 motherboard go here
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
and update chipset driver

then try again


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

hey sorry for long reply been a busy few days i updated the GPU driver did a restart and got a blank screen, having said that i switched it on just now and all came on fine so..... gonna see if it continues to work for the next few days ill keep you posted again cheers your your help you have been a supper star.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

will wait to hear from you
I would recommend you visit that site I have listed and update chipset driver


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

it says the driver am trying to install is older than the driver already installed (MEI_V11.0.0.1155) the driver i have is (MEI_V11.0.0.1157) and is not listed on that website....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You must have acquired the later one from windows update
How it is regarding the boot now


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

still the same i have to boot it log in blind click sleep leave for 1 min then unsleep it and its fine, it would be nice to get to the bottom of the problem but i can live with jiggying it....


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Lets try something else
control panel
power options
on plan whichever you have
high power
balanced

select plan
change plan settings
restore default for this plan
Save changes
reboot and test


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

still the same


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please download this
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/
minitoolbox
It will work on 10
Check please ONLY the item installed programs
click GO
open the notepad file on the desktop
edit
select all
edit copy
paste to reply please


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by craig (administrator) on 21-10-2016 at 12:58:08
Running from "C:\Users\craig\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (X64)
Model: All Series Manufacturer: ASUS
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

A Game of Thrones version 1.2 (HKCU\...\{7C82709E-75FE-4C3A-976A-8C97908DDD7B}_is1) (Version: 1.2 - AGOT TEAM)
Adobe Flash Player 23 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 23.0.0.185 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Avast Free Antivirus (HKLM-x32\...\Avast) (Version: 12.3.2280 - AVAST Software)
ByteFence Anti-Malware (HKLM-x32\...\ByteFence) (Version: 2.5.0.0 - Byte Technologies LLC)
Chromium (HKLM-x32\...\{13F8FB38-4378-2AB8-F2F8-5A38227889B8}) (Version: - )
Crusader Kings II version 2.5.2.0 (HKLM-x32\...\Crusader Kings II_is1) (Version: 2.5.2.0 - Mr DJ)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 53.0.2785.143 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.31.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}) (Version: 1.3.21.169 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Intel Security True Key (HKLM\...\TrueKey) (Version: 4.8.103.1 - Intel Security)
Mafia III (HKLM\...\Steam App 360430) (Version: - Hangar 13)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.2.1.1043 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.2.1.1043 - Malwarebytes)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x64) - 14.0.24210 (HKLM-x32\...\{f144e08f-9cbe-4f09-9a8c-f2b858b7ee7f}) (Version: 14.0.24210.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.24210 (HKLM-x32\...\{23658c02-145e-483d-ba6b-1eb82c580529}) (Version: 14.0.24210.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Mozilla Firefox 49.0.2 (x86 en-GB) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 49.0.2 (x86 en-GB)) (Version: 49.0.2 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 49.0.2.6136 - Mozilla)
MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta 14 (HKLM-x32\...\Afterburner) (Version: 4.3.0 Beta 14 - MSI Co., LTD)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 372.90 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.3DVision) (Version: 372.90 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 372.90 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 372.90 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.34.15 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_HDAudio.Driver) (Version: 1.3.34.15 - NVIDIA Corporation)
RivaTuner Statistics Server 6.5.0 Beta 5 (HKLM-x32\...\RTSS) (Version: 6.5.0 Beta 5 - Unwinder)
SafeZone Stable 1.51.2220.62 (HKLM-x32\...\SafeZone 1.51.2220.62) (Version: 1.51.2220.62 - Avast Software) Hidden
Steam (HKLM-x32\...\Steam) (Version: 2.10.91.91 - Valve Corporation)
Vulkan Run Time Libraries 1.0.26.0 (HKLM\...\VulkanRT1.0.26.0) (Version: 1.0.26.0 - LunarG, Inc.)
Vuze (HKLM\...\8461-7759-5462-8226) (Version: 5.7.3.0 - Azureus Software, Inc.)
WarThunder (HKLM-x32\...\WarThunder) (Version: - )
World of Tanks (HKCU\...\{1EAC1D02-C6AC-4FA6-9A44-96258C37C812eu}_is1) (Version: - Wargaming.net)
World of Warships (HKCU\...\{1EAC1D02-C6AC-4FA6-9A44-96258C37C814eu}_is1) (Version: - Wargaming.net)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

are these the FREE or paid for versions


> Avast Free Antivirus (HKLM-x32\...\Avast) (Version: 12.3.2280 - AVAST Software)
> ByteFence Anti-Malware (HKLM-x32\...\ByteFence) (Version: 2.5.0.0 - Byte Technologies LLC)


and was ByteFence downloaded intentionally or acquired without your knowledge from some free software
If ByteFence is the free version my understanding is that it is a scan only and offers no clean-up

It is whether paid or free generally not well thought of and if it is the active version you should not be running this and Avast

Which version of malwarebytes is this please


> Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.2.1.1043


free, scan and clean on demand or paid for active protection.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above


> Vuze (HKLM\...\8461-7759-5462-8226) (Version: 5.7.3.0 - Azureus Software, Inc.)


I do appreciate that there is legal torrented P2P data
There is as I am sure you know - also copyright breach and other violations of licence frequently offered by torrent

DO NOT please be annoyed by the question.
I ask it for two reasons.
1. *I do not try and solve problems where any part of a system, by that I do not mean only the OS, but any program, app or utility is torrented and not fully genuine licensed software - torrented to avoid full licensed version purchase costs
I consider it a waste of my time.*

2. This site does not in any manner support the use of such software
from our rules


> We do not support P2P file sharing applications or web sites where the aim or much of the content is illegally shared copyrighted music, videos, or other files. This includes torrents, Kazaa, LimeWire, RapidShare, Pirate Bay, and the like.


So as I said please do not be annoyed by the question.


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

the game crusader kings i downloaded to see what it was like and it's garbage everything else is legit


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so please answer the questions in post 20
Also please confirm if the problem existed on just the install of 10 or if it only followed the install of software


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

the fault was there when i did a clean install of windows i did not intentiionally install bytefence......the malware bytes is the free version


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Not that it will solve the problem, but it is important even so
uninstall bytedefence
try it on control panel programs and features


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you continuing with the topic please


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

yes i havent been home alot last few days working 7 days i have uninstalled Byteddefence.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Uninstall AVAST free
After we have completed testing, and further attempted solutions you can if you wish of course reinstall it.
Although IMHO the situation is as this



> Avast is I think the free edition
> You would I think find a smoother performance in windows 10 including the speed of windows completing loading with the included windows defender
> IMHO the same applies to many 3rd party antivirus programs on 10 as it does to the other 3rd party tools I mentioned
> As it is the free edition I recommend you try Defender and assess the difference
> ...


So go control panel programs and features uninstall Avast
*REBOOT*

go here
https://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility

install
and follow carefully the instructions re Safe mode and the caution re what you are uninstalling
*How to boot safe mode*
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode
*REBOOT*

Go Control Panel
Windows Defender
Turn it on
*Settings * > * Update & security * > * Windows Defender.* 
update it
and run a quick scan
If it finds anything allow it to deal with it and then post the scan log please

When you have done that test again please the startup login


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

i did everything up untill i couldnt open update & Settings it wont open


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please explain



> i did everything up untill *i couldnt open update & Settings* it wont open


Please remember that I cannot see what is occurring All I have is what you tell me

What stage in the details of my post are you up to
what is it you are trying to open
update and settings - what
What message if any is received
If no message what happens


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

the update and settings tab in control panel it wont open


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I did not know there was an update and settings - entry in control panel
I know there is a windows update
is that what you refer to when you say it will not open

do you have a windows defender icon

The way I suggested was notifications area
settings
*update and security*
then the defender entry


----------



## thecraigyo (Feb 10, 2012)

i think because when i restart in safe mode it goes back to where i am unable to restore/open programs again i think i would have to sleep and log back in and try to open the settings


----------

